# Kitchen island counter top



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello all, I’m going to build my own island kitchen so the top can be my choice. I’m just looking ideas/opinions on the pluses and minuses of various types on counter tops. It’s doubtful I will go real expensive like marble. Tile is possible. What’s works for you guys and gals? Thanks


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I made the countertop for our rental cabin, mostly out of need and frugality. After I ripped out the old, I laid in new PT plywood, 3/4", then 1/4 cbu, and then 12 x 12 slate look tile, butted to each other, with no appreciable grout line. I banded it all with oak. Wife saw it, and said we needed something done to our house as well, so I did it there, too. She was pleased.


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks great. Any problems using slate so far that would help make a decision? What’s cpu? Some kind fnthinset? Thanks


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

CBU is concrete backer underlayment, or Durock, or Hardiebacker. It provides a stable platform for the tile to rest on. I didn't use pure slate as it seems to flake off too much. This tile looks like slate, but is not as rough.

Edit: Oh, I have about $120 in tile, cbu, plywood and oak in the counters, approx 16 linear feet.


----------



## Rodochan (Aug 22, 2020)

So is it a pvc tile or something else?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> I made the countertop for our rental cabin, mostly out of need and frugality. After I ripped out the old, I laid in new PT plywood, 3/4", then 1/4 cbu, and then 12 x 12 slate look tile, butted to each other, with no appreciable grout line. I banded it all with oak. Wife saw it, and said we needed something done to our house as well, so I did it there, too. She was pleased.
> View attachment 648017


That looks great!


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

We had solid surface counters installed in 2015. Not as costly as granite but nice. Beware however if you plan to add something later such as an island, the color you buy may no longer be available. Ask me how I know? I just built a small mobile island and when I went to order the top to match our counters, guess what? yep, no longer available. I have a fellow I befriended during the initial install checking around to see if he can find perhaps some cut offs to make us one.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you are doing tile countertop, it would be better to use an epoxy grout. Regular grout is porous and will stain.

Myself, I have quartz. Its not cheap, but absolutely non porous. Before buying I brought home a sample, poured red wine on one spot, balsamic vinegar on another spot and vegetable oil on another spot. Let it sit for a few days, and then wiped it off. No staining at all.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Go to the granite houses and look for scraps - you may be able to get a remnant (which they have probably sold with the original slab as most countertop companies do). If you're only looking for 30" X 50" or so you could have them edge all four sides - OR buy a diamond blade, set up a guide and cut your own edges and then band it as Chandler48 did in comment #2 (nice look Chandler).

You could also collect scraps from the yard (or someone's kitchen demo) - build a frame, set the pieces in the frame and then do a clear epoxy pour - the epoxy would be more expensive that the shards of granite! The surface may not be as hard as stone (epoxy) but by then you'd certainly know how to polish it back to a great shine!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Rodochan said:


> So is it a pvc tile or something else?


It is ceramic tile, just not real slate.

Thanks @Mike Milam


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> We had solid surface counters installed in 2015. Not as costly as granite but nice. Beware however if you plan to add something later such as an island, the color you buy may no longer be available. Ask me how I know? I just built a small mobile island and when I went to order the top to match our counters, guess what? yep, no longer available. I have a fellow I befriended during the initial install checking around to see if he can find perhaps some cut offs to make us one.


Addendum: The guy trying to help me with the counter top match came thru big. He discovered another manufacturer has the exact color by another name. I don't know how that can happen unless the top was actually made by them in the beginning and being sold under a different name at Lowe's?


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Could be that other manufacturer saw the color and discovered people liked it, so they copied it to get some additional sales?


----------

